
Simple mathematical computations underlie brain circuits - maxko87
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/simple-mathematical-computations-underlie-brain-circuits-0809.html
======
batgaijin
I'm lazy/stupid, can someone find the link to the paper if there is one?

~~~
__float
In the interest of fostering discussion, the full paper is available at
<https://www.dropbox.com/s/pf1fohxj9r3ua6b/nature11347.pdf>

